# New trio12 kit driver alignment



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

I see CSS is currently out of APR12's so they are offering a TRIO12 kit with 1 APR 15. The recommended enclosure is still the 20" cube but they suggest mounting the trio12 driver facing the floor with the APR facing front. I was just wondering the why and what the science was behind it. Also what problems are encountered, if any, when the driver faces the front and the PR faces rear? onder:


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

Apologies, the home page is out of date as the APR12s are back in stock. I'll update it shortly.

Bob


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

That's great Bob, but I still want to know why the driver is down facing when using 1 larger PR. 

All I want for Christmas is an SDX10+APR12 kit. (Because that's what fits in my box.) :neener:


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

With a single APR there can be a tendency for the subwoofer to "walk" so putting the driver facing down keeps the centre of gravity lower. It also means that you don't have to finish that side or use grill cloth.

The SDX10 is usually sold with the APR10s (Quartet10) so I'm not sure what you want for Christmas. If you want a special combination of driver and APRs I'm sure Mike P would model it for you.

Bob


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I had previously started a thread and Mike's been great answering all my questions. I have a Klipsch SW10 with a blown 10" driver. That had a 10" driver on the front and a 12" PR rear with a 100W amp. It actually sounded good and I was just looking to replace the driver when I came across your products. The cabinet for the Klipsch matches my other Klipsch speakers so I'd like to keep it.


----------

